# Outdoor Nationals venue?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

yes, yes and yes.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't think there is a schedule online at the moment, there may be something later. For each of the five days, there is some kind of scoring round. It usually follows the pattern: field, hunter, animal, field, hunter. Yes, you get assigned courses and targets every day. On one of the days, there will be opening ceremonies and a pro/am shoot in the evening.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Opening ceremonies are Wed morning. The Pro Am is Friday evening. 

Wed you get a random group. After that your going to shoot with three others that have similar scores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

So the opening ceremonies Wed morning. What time Wed would shooting start? How about the other days? Something civil like 10am shotgun starts?

I'm sure there is a board or something to tell you which range and which target you start on. How are the cards distributed?

Just some questions.

Thanks


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

As I recall, shooting started around 8:30-9:00 am each day. Can't remember if the start time was different on the day of opening ceremonies, but it was not too much later than other days. Prior to each morning start, cards are distributed alphabetically. Your course and target # are marked on the card. For information on the 2009 Mechanicsburg shoot, go to the NFAA webpage > Archery magazine, and download the issues for April/May and June/July 2009:

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/magazine/index.cfm


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Is this a manditory 5 day shoot or is it the 3/5 day option (shoot five days take the best field, hunter and the one animal score or just shot 3 days)as used in the last several years? With this format the shooter has the option to shoot 3 - 4- or 5 days. This format was used the last few years, but not sure abut this year.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I think this will be a 3/5 day option.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

It's always the 3/5 format. At least as long as its not run with 50 other events as it was last year. 

The shooting starts early. I think the shooting starts at 9:00. But I know it's not later then that. I think the practice bales close at 8:00 and they will be crowded so if you want to warm up more then shooting on the practice arrows on target #1 get there early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Kade said:


> I think the practice bales close at 8:00 and they will be crowded so if you want to warm up more then shooting on the practice arrows on target #1 get there early.


And he does mean *early*. Get there very much past 6:30 am and you can expect to be doing a lot of waiting at the practice bales.


----------



## NICEL8D (Jul 14, 2008)

It is a 3/5 day format. If I recall from 2009 the announcements each morning were at 8am and shooting started around 8:30 am. The score cards are handed out in the morning by various volunteers. Target assignments are created by the NFAA and listed for the shooters each day. Information about can be found at the following link. http://www.msa-pa.org/Archery.htm click on the link beside the NFAA Outdoor Nationals - It is a PDF with information that may be useful.


----------

